# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  مبروك لعمر الزعبي

## xXx0x

مبروكلعمر الزعبي رئاسةالجمعية الطلابية 
بتستاهل
A.H

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا تشد على حالك كثير :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

كمان الرئاسه .. ما شاء الله 
يلا مبروك ياعمر منها للأعلى ... بتستاهل  :Smile:

----------


## xXx0x

كيف لاتشد على حالك شو قصدك 
زلمة اخذها بجدارة
ونجح بالتزكية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كيف لاتشد على حالك شو قصدك 
> زلمة اخذها بجدارة
> ونجح بالتزكية


لانك مكبر الخط تاع اسم عمر
طبعا بستاهل مش مستني تقلي  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## xXx0x

هايعمر الزعبيعشانك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هايعمر الزعبيعشانك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: شد شد ما في اكبر من 7 :Db465236ff:

----------


## xXx0x

احكي لعمار

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> احكي لعامر


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
احكي شوو؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير إلكم
والله يبارك فيكم جميعا

وشكر خاص للعضو xXx0x على التهنئه

وعقبال فرحتكم جميعا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك يا عمر
والله بتستاهل

هيك انا بدي منك حلوانين 


لانه لسا بستنى  :SnipeR (30): 



الف مبروك يا عمر

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_مبروك يا عمر
والله بتستاهل

هيك انا بدي منك حلوانين 


لانه لسا بستنى 



الف مبروك يا عمر
_


 أكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيد يا جتنل .. حلوانك محفوظ إن شاء الله ..

والله يبارك فيك ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف الف مبروك...
نجاحك احلا حلوان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مُبــــــــــــــــــارك عليك
وبتستاهلة وبجدارة 

مع انها تهنئة متأخرة
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبروك يا  ابو عمير  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

1000 1000 1000 مبرووووك عمر :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا

----------


## حسناء الجليد

مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك مليون الف مبارك  برئاستك للجمعية الطلابية
   وسامحنا على التهنئة المتأخرة  



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Bataineh.88

مبروك عمر وعقبال الاحسن يا رب..........

----------


## renah

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك عمر

----------


## ابو عوده

مبرووووووووووووووك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك مليون الف مبارك برئاستك للجمعية الطلابية
> وسامحنا على التهنئة المتأخرة


 

الله يبارك فيكي .. ومو مشكله في طلاب بعدهم ما بعرفوا ..  

وعقبال تخرجك إن شاء الله ..  




> مبروك عمر وعقبال الاحسن يا رب..........


 

الله يبارك فيكي ..

 وعقبال فرحة أهلك فيكي ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووك


 
الله يبارك فيكي .. شكرا إلك ..    




> مبروك عمر


 
الله يبارك فيك ..   




> مبرووووووووووووووك


الله يبارك فيك .. 

وعقبال تخرجك من تخصص الأجرام ..

----------


## حلم حياتي

الف مبروك لعمر الزعبي  الرئاسة
ومنها لاكبر

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الف مبروك لعمر الزعبي الرئاسة
> 
> 
> ومنها لاكبر


 

الله يبارك فيكي يا حلم حياتي ..  


وعقبال تخرجك ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عمر؟؟؟ هو و اللي نكش الموضوع !!
بالمناسبة الف مبروووووووووووك
مال موقع الكلية  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ؟

----------


## اريج الزهور

مبروك

----------


## دمعة فرح

مبرووووك عمر رغم انها متاخره...
موقع الكليه بطلع الروح ساعه وهو يحمل وع الفاضي... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## الخمايسة

:Bl (14):  
مبروك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الف مبروك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

موقع الكلية مرشح

معاه انفلونزا

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مبروك


 
الله يبارك فيكي ..   




> مبروك


 
الله يبارك فيك ..   





> الف مبروك


 
الله يبارك فيك يا بشار ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مبارك الك عمر ومنها للاعلى 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العراب89

باركنا من زمان

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> عمر؟؟؟ هو و اللي نكش الموضوع !!
> بالمناسبة الف مبروووووووووووك
> مال موقع الكلية ؟


 
الله يبارك فيكي .. هاي المرة العاشره إلي بتحكيلي فيها مبروك ..  


موقع الكليه : دخل عليه أكتر من 2000 طالب ، فضرب السيرفر وما تحمل ، بس الحمد لله تم إصلاحه ..  



> مبرووووك عمر رغم انها متاخره...
> موقع الكليه بطلع الروح ساعه وهو يحمل وع الفاضي...


 
الله يبارك فيكي .. وعقبال تخرجك وفرحة أهلك فيكي ..   

وموقع الكليه تم إصلاحه ..





> موقع الكلية مرشح
> 
> معاه انفلونزا

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مبارك الك عمر ومنها للاعلى


 

الله يبارك فيكي .. تسلميلي يا رب ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مبروووك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

11   :  هادي المرة الحادية عشره ..

----------


## حسناء الجليد

*موقع الكلية  لامرشح ولا شي بس الشغلة بدها اشوية صبر والله بكون بعونا قال امرشح معاه انفلونزا
 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54): 

*والله ياهنيالي  (ياعمر ) اسفة  بس والله لو انو تخرج مهو هيك  شو ماخلصت التهاني  لسة
والله انا برأيي ياعمر  اتروح على كل طالب بالجامعة وتخبرو  او اتعلق لائحة اكبيرة على البوابة بلكي تصلك المباركات على البيت هاي المرة لانو الشبكة شكلها مارح اتكفي وتتحمل   مباركات  من كترها وشكلها الشغلة بدها تجديد الحلوان  اكيد الي لساتهم مابعرفو بدهم حلوان 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

*بس يلا:  عقبال تخرجك وفرحة العائلة فيك  وعقبال الوضيفة    هاي  اهم   شي 
 وانشاء الله وصولك للمراتب العليا والله يبارك فيك ويعزك ويرفع من مقامك دائما وعلى طول  متل مهو مرفوع اليوم   ويديمك فوق فوق  فوق بالاعلى يازينة الشباب    ويديمك طبعا  فوق راسنا 
 :Encore:   :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :Encore: 
 :Encore:

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله يبارك فيكي 


وشكرا كتير على الكلام الحلو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *موقع الكلية لامرشح ولا شي بس الشغلة بدها اشوية صبر والله بكون بعونا قال امرشح معاه انفلونزا
> 
> 
> *والله ياهنيالي (ياعمر ) اسفة بس والله لو انو تخرج مهو هيك شو ماخلصت التهاني لسة
> والله انا برأيي ياعمر اتروح على كل طالب بالجامعة وتخبرو او اتعلق لائحة اكبيرة على البوابة بلكي تصلك المباركات على البيت هاي المرة لانو الشبكة شكلها مارح اتكفي وتتحمل مباركات من كترها وشكلها الشغلة بدها تجديد الحلوان اكيد الي لساتهم مابعرفو بدهم حلوان 
> 
> 
> *بس يلا: عقبال تخرجك وفرحة العائلة فيك وعقبال الوضيفة هاي اهم شي 
> وانشاء الله وصولك للمراتب العليا والله يبارك فيك ويعزك ويرفع من مقامك دائما وعلى طول متل مهو مرفوع اليوم ويديمك فوق فوق فوق بالاعلى يازينة الشباب ويديمك طبعا فوق راسنا


[align=center] 
اله 3 ايام معافى من مرضه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يعني اليوم ماشي حاله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مس معاه قحه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> [align=center] 
> اله 3 ايام معافى من مرضه
> 
> يعني اليوم ماشي حاله
> 
> مس معاه قحه
> [/align]


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه
اخ منك اخ ياخالد شو دمك حلو وخفيف
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> الله يبارك فيكي 
> 
> 
> وشكرا كتير على الكلام الحلو


العفو       
   و الله كلامي عادي بس  انت الي عندك زوء وب تشوف الامور والاشياء والكلام بعيين حلوة
تسلملي والله
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

